# Charplaner - Dicker Anzeigefehler



## blablablubb (22. März 2008)

gut und schön, das ihr den charplaner weiter updatet.
Jedoch is da was ganz falsch gelaufen. Wenn ich einen angelegten Gegenstand zb in den Slot für verzauberungen lege verschwindet der gegenstand und die schnellsuche springt an!


----------



## blablablubb (22. März 2008)

hm... hat sich imo erledigt das problem, lag wohl am browser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Also das Problem habe ich im Firefox nicht. Welchen Browser hast du denn benutzt?


----------

